# Bought a NZXT M59 expecting no problems...



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, I recently purchased an NZXT M59 case expecting it to work without any problems. I tried installing everything and here are the problems I am having:

Motherboard does not sit high enough for my video card to fit in the slot, part of the metal contacts does not sit in the slot
Motherboard does not have the right plug-ins for the power button or LED for the power button

I may have been mistaken but if you could take a look at my current PC and tell me what may be wrong, I would appreciate it.
Link here

Everything is stock besides my AMD HD6670 card and my 600W power supply.

If you need any more info, please ask!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you install the standoff screws behind the MoBo? As for the connections, that may be from using an OEM MoBo. But when I looked at the picture it looks like it has the right plug slots. Do your plugins look like this:Google Image Result for http://www.mysuperpc.com/build_your_own_computer/antec_sonata_2_front_system_panel_connectors.jpg


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Did you install the standoff screws behind the MoBo? As for the connections, that may be from using an OEM MoBo. But when I looked at the picture it looks like it has the right plug slots. Do your plugins look like this:Google Image Result for http://www.mysuperpc.com/build_your_own_computer/antec_sonata_2_front_system_panel_connectors.jpg


Yes the plugs on the new case look exactly like that. As for the screws, I just used the ones that are holding my mobo down right now, and those came with the PC stock.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

They should plug into the P17 slot on the bottom diagram here:HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX (Alvorix) - c02560084 - HP Business Support Center

The screws should look like this:https://www.google.com/search?q=mob...ecture%2F5504_Install_Motherboard.htm;388;188


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

So I would not need to buy a new motherboard, right?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

A new MoBo probably won't fix your issue. And most aftermarket cases are the same, so I think you may have messed up on the install. (Easy to do, especially your first:wink. Could you post a pic of between the MoBo and the case, including a screw? And while you're at it post one of the problem area with the GPU and of both your plugs and the MoBo slots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need to use one standoff, no more- no less, for each Mobo mounting hole.
Standard pin connection is pictured below but some OEM Mobo's use a different layout. If your connections is different, look at the connectors in the OEM case.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> A new MoBo probably won't fix your issue. And most aftermarket cases are the same, so I think you may have messed up on the install. (Easy to do, especially your first:wink. Could you post a pic of between the MoBo and the case, including a screw? And while you're at it post one of the problem area with the GPU and of both your plugs and the MoBo slots.


I fixed the GPU problem slightly by putting rubber washers under the mounting holes (brother's idea), which seemed to help a little. But inside my current stock case, there are little raised mounds which help prop the mobo up. I just wish someone could do it for me!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The "raised mounds" are commonly used in OEM cases in place of stand-offs.
You need to remove the Mobo and install standoffs, one per Mobo mounting hole no more- no less. 
The Mobo needs to be raised for the GPU, as well as any other cards, to fit properly and the stand-offs also prevent the Mobo from shorting to the case and causing damage.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, I feel really silly now 
I'll be sure to try it again tomorrow or Friday, If I have any more questions I will be sure to leave another reply. Thanks everyone for clearing my confusion so far!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope you get it working!:thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tubbsmcfat said:


> Wow, I feel really silly now
> I'll be sure to try it again tomorrow or Friday, If I have any more questions I will be sure to leave another reply. Thanks everyone for clearing my confusion so far!


If you install the stand-offs, that should resolve the GPU alignment issue and it will prevent shorting/damage of the Mobo.
Please post back with results.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

I will hopefully be starting the project tomorrow afternoon, hopefully I will be able to get some pictures up for everyone to see and maybe tell me if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Good.:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tubbsmcfat said:


> I will hopefully be starting the project tomorrow afternoon, hopefully I will be able to get some pictures up for everyone to see and maybe tell me if I am doing something wrong.


All that is required is to install one stand-off to align with each mounting hole in the Mobo.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

If I am correct, these are the standoff screws you were talking about, right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Those may be the fasteners but the stand-offs are made of Brass.
The fasteners to secure the Mobo to the stand-offs are usually in the same package but I've never used any NZXT cases so I'm not familiar with their packaging.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

So would I put the screws that I posted into the top hole of the Brass stand-offs?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes. The brass standoffs go into the mobo holes, then you put the mobo on, then you screw the screws you posted through the mobo into the standoffs.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay guys, I dug around in my case to look for the P17 port, and it appears that I don't even have one to plug the front panel cables into. I snapped a few pictures of inside my case, so if you want to look at more of my board, feel free to ask!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What's a P17 Port?
Your Mobo will have a series of pins (should resemble the pic I posted in Post # 7) and "should" be labeled as Front Panel connections. That connection is commonly located near the lower right hand corner of the Mobo.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said they should plug into my P17 port, but I guess I don't have one.

I have two more pictures of my motherboard in these links below:
http://i.imgur.com/MKKbxAZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/psIUZ11.jpg


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It appears that HP refers to the Front Panel connection as the "P17" Port. 
The link in Post #4 shows that "P17" Port as being located immediately below SATA 4 connection and above SATA 1-2-3 connections at the right lower corner of the Mobo.


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyree said:


> It appears that HP refers to the Front Panel connection as the "P17" Port.
> The link in Post #4 shows that "P17" Port as being located immediately below SATA 4 connection and above SATA 1-2-3 connections at the right lower corner of the Mobo.


Yes I know exactly what you're talking about, I have *no* P17 port on it, it outlines it, but there is no port at all.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I see the P17 on the MoBo, but there's no pins sticking up?:huh:

*EDIT*

How was the power button and light connected on your old case?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Motherboard N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX Front Panel

But it looks like you have something already plugged into it.:ermm:


----------



## tubbsmcfat (Apr 4, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Motherboard N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX Front Panel
> 
> But it looks like you have something already plugged into it.:ermm:


You know, I honestly don't know what the cord plugged into that port is for! I find it very odd how I have no P17 pins :ermm: I'll take a look at it tomorrow.


----------

